# PS I Love you



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Has anyone seen the film? If so is it based on the book and is it any good?  Really loved the book and wondered how they compared


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

iv not seen it yet but will be very soon. If its anything like the book then it will be fab xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I really wanna see it, i loved the book loads!

I have heard that it is a very emtional film and you spend most of it in tears!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

going to see it now so will let you know!
I read the book so let's see if as good.
Future Mummy


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm hoping to go soon and see it, hope it's a weepy I can do with a good cry


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Its on my list of ones to see.  Sorry not much help to you now though Clare  

x xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

think might have to get a baby sitter and go see it


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

i really want to see the film as well
hoping that its as good as the book!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, I am back . Saw the film and loved it. ( Even though preferred the book , but that always happens) , some stuff are different from the book if I remember well, but they all play so well. I laughed but essentially cried, I was with my girlfriend ( crying too),and as soon as film finished I called DH to tell him I loved him. Although we went for a bite to eat after, I just wanted to come home and cuddle DH .
I recommend the film. The actor who plays the husband ( can't remember his name) plays so well! he is gorgeous too ( although not as much as DH    ).
Have a nice Sunday all,
Future Mummy


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks for that future mummy defiantly want to see it now


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

The actor is Gerard Butler - yum!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gerard Butler, will remember that name. he is so absolutely gorgeous. the eyes ( magnetic), the Irish accent ( loved it), the play, the smile ( THE SMILE) . I have to say he sure carried all the emotions! I spent so much time crying when watching, by the time I left I had the panda eyes , and all puffy. Told DH afterwards about it and he said why do you go and see films that make you cry? 
Told him it was a woman thing and it was romantic and all women would love it and cry. At the cinema they all did anyway.  
Future Mummy


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds like my kind of film, will see if I can find a girlfriend to go with  

x x x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I went to see it when it opened.. i cant say i loved but i absolutely love the book and there is quite a bit different in it... and i found myself wishing certain bits of the book were in the film or that it had been a bit more true to the book...  I did enjoy it though and laughed and cried (DH looked at me like i was nuts  ) and i spent the whole time cuddling him lol!

I would recommend seeing it though because it is good, just not as good as the book (most films dont tend to do the books justice)

Bekie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I found that too! Memoirs of a Geisha was a much better read than a watch


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Loved Memoirs of a Geisha book but didn't enjoy the film either.

It was the same with Flowers in the Attic those books were great but the film they made wasn't very good at all  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

When I went to see Memoirs of a Geisha I was sat there thinking "thats not right at all"


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I will remember that , and you will be my movie guide from now on!  

If and when you get to watch the dark knight with Heath Ledger ( on screens july I think) let me know ?!
I am not a batman fan but heard that the reviews were good and will be worth seeing. Mind you with Heath Ledger as the actor I am sure it is fantastically played. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

heath ledger is the joker .
Thanks,
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for checking! Yes it is the latest one which I believe finished shooting in September. Supposed to be out in summer. If you watch it, let me know what you think!
Future Mummy


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Its a lovely lovely film, I cried!!  

Different from the book in many respects but I really enjoyed it


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

oops I was talking about PS. I love you


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I loved both the book and the film versions of ps I love you, ... don't think she slept with his friend in the book did she, but I quite liked the new version too.

Allround I'd give it 5 stars, even dh liked it.

donnaxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I loved , LOVED Gerard Buttler  
Future Mummy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I missed this at he pictures, any idea if/when it will be on DVD


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Oh Wow it was fab fab fab I totaly loved it

mind you i was in floods of tears for most of it

If you not seen it then you must buy it, its well worth the money

xx


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ooooooooooo i may have to pop out to get this, i read the book last summer and was in floods of   on the beach in Tunisia
my husband was asleep and when he woke up he thought something really bad had happened!!!  
it was a really good read
just have your tissues ready

kate


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

hi girls,

I watched it yesterday too, was in tears, i just kept thinking oh how nice of him to do that as my partner has said that if he died he would never want me to be with anyone else, how selfish eh   as i said that i would want him to meet someone so he could be happy again. Men eh  

love janine


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It made us cry too, very sad and emotive


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tesco had sold out!

I read the book and loved it, 
so can I ask those of you who have read the book and watched the film,
Have they spoiled it ?


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

I might go and buy this, looks good.

Is Hilary Swank the leading lady? she was fab in million dollar baby


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I read the book a couple of years ago and loved it

Im sure some bits are different but i would not say they have spoiled it

Im going to get the book out again and read it again.

Yea its Hilary Swanks and she is fab, i really want to see million dollar baby 

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It didn't spoil it for me as it was so well done, glad I read te book first though as it goes into more detail.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah I agree the book is brill and the film is also brill. not wasted in my eyes  .

Enjoy!! xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you all definately recommend this film


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

yes 110% is really good, more a chick film 

Oh totaly agree with the choice of male stars, all very yummy


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Love a good chick flick so always a bonus


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hmmm I loved the book but was a bit dissapointed by the film.  It was a so-so film, not one I'd particualrly want to watch again.  I didn't cry - although my friend did! 

Gerard Butler is WELL worth a watch though!  Yum!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you think you have to have read the book first


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I read the book last year & cried dring it.. Watched the film a few weeks ago & sobbed again.. Will definatley read the book again, not sure I could watch the film again though <actually seing it acted out to reading it & using my imagination is totally different>

I prefered the book but to be honest I'm like that with most they turn to films, especially Devil wears Prada, that was so under made!

Roz
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

books are always better than films as it is easier to convey emotions I think, and also we can use our immagination with no limits , which is not possible in films. I liked the film mainly due to Geradrd Butler, but not as many emotions as in book.  As for the devil wears Prada, I completely agree the book was great and funny, but the film was blend and not really showing the buzz of a fashion house. Meryl Streep was good as the boss though. Not as difficult as the real one I heard? 
Future Mummy


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Fab film, haven't read the book so got nothing to compare to but i think i will give it a read now  

Channy xxx


----------

